# labradors - inclined to smell?



## hilhames (Jan 29, 2011)

I have always loved labradors and am at last in a position of being able to have a dog. However my friends lab smells quite a lot - I have no idea if its just her dog or whether big dogs smell more and whether smell is controllable with keeping them clean giving right food etc.
I know all dogs have some doggie smell but I am just wondering if smelll is breed related at all? I wouldnt want the whole house smelly!
I dont like to ask my friend, it seems a bit rude!
many thanks


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I think a combination of diet, exercise, grooming etc can affect a dog's smell. We have a Labrador and Golden Retriever house doesn't smell nor do they really. If they get wet they smell a bit but that's the worst. Think we're quite aware of what our house/dogs smell like due to certain people lol..!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I love labs and regularly look after our neighbours lab. They do smell a bit tho, especially when they've been rolling in the fox poo :arf: But you can't help but forgive them coe they are just do loving :001_wub: Ditto above, there are ways of minimising the smell, although I've got to say that you do get used to it :blushing:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

It sounds bad, but I do find Labradors smelly, even the best kept ones (best of food, kept clean, groomed etc). I think its just a water dog smell, because of their coat it tends to keep the smell in, I have found.

Nothing against them, they are lovely dogs, I just don't really like stroking them


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Some do, some don't depends on their coat type I think! :thumbup: Scooter tends to be a bit smelly but it's not quite the same as a normal doggy smell - he has the typical oily coat. Breeze's coat isn't very oily so she barely smells at all.

GoldenShadow is spot-on with feeding too, Breeze was smelly when she came to us, she'd been fed on very cheap, low meat content food and now she and Scooter are on something higher quality.


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

all dogs except a few don;t smell 
the akitas are known to be the least odourless
labs, mastiffs,newfys and all molossers are, on average smellier that lupoids... and short coats lupoind are even less smellier than long coats...but a few breeds, as i said akitas and some other northern breeds are virtually adourless...


cheers
D


----------



## SPUDSMUM (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a seven month old black lab and the only time he smells is when he has been in the river and then he smells of river or ... and not as often as my friends lab (who by the way is fed on pedigree!!!) ... if he "lets one off" :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Otherwise he just smells of dog, not overpoweringly ... I love pushing my nose into his fur :thumbup: I think he smells gorgeous :thumbsup:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Labradors have a double coat, so the potential is there, if they're not groomed properly and they have a poor diet, to get a bit whiffy. Mine live kennelled and I don't think they're particularly smelly, but then I groom them and make sure they have clean bedding, the only bath they get is when they jump in the river. 

Many dogs have coats that if left ungroomed will smell, cockers immediately spring to mind, I've got a few here that I look after, and they smell more than the Labs.

Edited to add, one thing I've found is that Labs can get mucky ears, and they do smell, again, that's just down to ensuring you keep on top of your dog's general hygiene and well being.


----------

